# Beautiful Sunset, Fish were biting too



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Got to the beach around four this afternoon for an impromptu pomp trip.

First rod baited up with a frozen flea and fresh shrimp in the water, then second one, not more then ten seconds after setting the second rod in the sand spike its doubled over. Fourteen inch pomp. Whoo hoo, off to a good start.

Bait up again and bait up third rod and I start to catch some fleas. Not five minutes later second rod goes off again, a thirteen inch pomp, off to a great start now with two pomps in the cooler in less than ten minutes.

I get some fleas and bait all my rods with one live flea and one fresh dead shrimp.

Bite slows but I manage two more, another thirteen incher and a fifteen incher. I called it at O'dark thirty after back to back cats. Four pomps in less than ninety minutes, not bad.

All fish were caught on the fresh shrimp which is odd as I usually do better with fleas in calm/clear conditions but better with shrimp in rough/muddy conditions. Go figure, I guess it pays to always bring two different baits.

Sunset was beautiful and the bite great, life is good in paradise.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice catch. It was beautiful out today


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm envious because I had to work today. Maybe the weekend will stay nice.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:NICE and a NICE CATCH :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I knew I should have went pompano fishing this morning ,instead of going trout fishing .


----------



## get ur line wet (Jun 6, 2009)

Good job on the pomps. Nice picture too.
Haven't caught one pomp this year on a sand flea (a sand crab to this old west coaster :whistling. I still will bait them up until it happens .
Going to try again soon.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice I am back in town now going to have to hit it soon


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano*

They're getting bigger and more plentiful.

Clear and cold just at sunrise; flyrod. C2


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I went the very next day to the exact same spot, got there an hour earlier then the day of this report and brought an extra rod thinking I was going to limit out with more time to fish and more lines in the water. 

Didnt get a single run. Such is fishing.

SniperPeeps, let me know when you want to go again, I am down for tomorrow after I job off my daughter at school.

Charlie, I see people spot fishing them from the beach. I surf fish often and I rarely see them from the beach, then again I usually just sit in my chair and drink beer.


----------

